# Shame on Uber



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

....either that or I am an idiot. There are so very many issues and questions that Uber should have or should be addressing. Is there an Uber manual out there somewhere that I have missed? Is there a place to reference which shows all of Uber's policies/updates/memos etc?? Some index guide somewhere?? Is the 10 minute video all there is...then just "good luck and drive"?? Case in point...I saw the driver scree turn yellow today. I had no clue what that meant. Where do I have to go to find out the answer??? Uber??? No....this site (thank God). So again I say...shame on Uber. Training by a 10 minute video, then trial and error. Every time I think that my rant is over, I find a new source of nonsensical, baffling bull shit to digest.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lee said:


> ....either that or I am an idiot. There are so very many issues and questions that Uber should have or should be addressing. Is there an Uber manual out there somewhere that I have missed? Is there a place to reference which shows all of Uber's policies/updates/memos etc?? Some index guide somewhere?? Is the 10 minute video all there is...then just "good luck and drive"?? Case in point...I saw the driver scree turn yellow today. I had no clue what that meant. Where do I have to go to find out the answer??? Uber??? No....this site (thank God). So again I say...shame on Uber. Training by a 10 minute video, then trial and error. Every time I think that my rant is over, I find a new source of nonsensical, baffling bull shit to digest.


Now imagine that you get into a serious accident with a pax in the car. Does anyone know what are the next steps to take after dialling 911? Does anyone know?? Anybody???


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Now imagine that you get into a serious accident with a pax in the car. Does anyone know what are the next steps to take after dialling 911? Does anyone know?? Anybody???


Another GREAT case in point. Emergency procedures policies?? My guess is too much of that and there goes the notion that we are "independent contractors". But still, there is a canyon of emptiness when it comes to any cohesive or comprehensive source of instructions and/or information when it comes to even the most basic operational functions. I feel badly for anyone who has gone out and done a lease on a new car for this enterprise. I fear that the Uber house of cards is only on front page disaster away from imploding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Lee said:


> Another GREAT case in point. Emergency procedures policies?? My guess is too much of that and there goes the notion that we are "independent contractors". But still, there is a canyon of emptiness when it comes to any cohesive or comprehensive source of instructions and/or information when it comes to even the most basic operational functions. I feel badly for anyone who has gone out and done a lease on a new car for this enterprise. I fear that the Uber house of cards is only on front page disaster away from imploding.


that should read "one front page disaster"


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

H


Lee said:


> ....either t.hat or I am an idiot. There are so very many issues and questions that Uber should have or should be addressing. Is there an Uber manual out there somewhere that I have missed? Is there a place to reference which shows all of Uber's policies/updates/memos etc?? Some index guide somewhere?? Is the 10 minute video all there is...then just "good luck and drive"?? Case in point...I saw the driver scree turn yellow today. I had no clue what that meant. Where do I have to go to find out the answer??? Uber??? No....this site (thank God). So again I say...shame on Uber. Training by a 10 minute video, then trial and error. Every time I think that my rant is over, I find a new source of nonsensical, baffling bull shit to digest.


Well in Houston, we dont even know if we are compliant. Uber wont update us and citations are still being written. Even though the new ordinace passed. Soooo many questions and they wont answer emails. Shameful.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Look at uber's main page. If you are on the net looking for a taxi and happen to land on www.uber.com, the first thing you see is "WANT TO DRIVE WITH UBER?" not "WE ARE CHEAPER THAN TAXI!"

Uber's site looks like a service for transportation companies and drivers.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

Agreed. There needs to be some PDF somewhere for each city which lays out the rules/laws applicable for the area. Plus, some sort of general idea of how everything works app-wise, etc. If it weren't for this forum, I'd be seriously clueless about a lot of this stuff. I have driving experience for transportation companies, so interaction with pax and general driving methods aren't of concern. 

I'm also very curious about this insurance coverage. Is there some sort of card or something we can procure should god-forbid we get into a serious wreck? I've found nothing about this particular scenario anywhere.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Westerly said:


> I'm also very curious about this insurance coverage. Is there some sort of card or something we can procure should god-forbid we get into a serious wreck? I've found nothing about this particular scenario anywhere.


http://www.scribd.com/mobile/doc/234793785


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks painfreepc!


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Now imagine that you get into a serious accident with a pax in the car. Does anyone know what are the next steps to take after dialling 911? Does anyone know?? Anybody???


IN CASE OF AN ACCIDENT

First, we hope you and all parties involved are okay. Call the police if any emergency response is needed. When you are settled and able, please follow the steps below if you are involved in an incident while using the Uber app:

1) Ensure all parties involved are okay and, if necessary, call 911 for any medical and/or police assistance.

2) Call the 24x7 Emergency Hotline at (844) 326-5774 to provide as much information as possible about the incident (i.e. time of trip, location, rider/driver injuries, vehicle/property damage, etc).

3) Fill out an Incident Report Form and e-mail a signed copy to [email protected].

4) The accidents team will quickly respond with additional instructions.

--------------------------------------------
All the information you guys are complaining about not getting is in the Driver Information Center on Uber's website. Funny how some people have purchased new vehicles just for Uber, but they haven't bothered reading their website.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> IN CASE OF AN ACCIDENT
> 
> First, we hope you and all parties involved are okay. Call the police if any emergency response is needed. When you are settled and able, please follow the steps below if you are involved in an incident while using the Uber app:
> 
> ...


I am happy to hear that. However, you further underscore my point...the first I have heard about "the driver info website" is through YOU on THIS website. The website to which you refer was never referenced during my sign-up process or during my "training video"....nor has it ever been referenced by any of the numerous email conversations that I have had with any of the CSRs. Further, there appear to be a bunch of veteran drivers on this site who have not heard of it either. My over-arching point is that Uber's training/initial support is abysmal. Their mantra seems to be "sign-up & drive".....learn later. I will now go and search for this "drivers info center" and read it with great interest. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Westerly (Aug 3, 2014)

UberXNinja, thanks for that info. As Lee mentioned, this is the first I, too, have heard of this driver info. Apparently it's out there, but no direct mention of it was ever made to me in any communication by Uber. And that's kind of the point I've been trying to make: as soon as a driver is approved, all this info should be forwarded as well, in addition to the heretofore mentioned "training video." 

And no, I haven't purchased a vehicle for Uber. I'm just devoid of any information from Uber.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

I can not find the "driver information center"......anyone know how to get there???


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Lee said:


> ....either that or I am an idiot. There are so very many issues and questions that Uber should have or should be addressing. Is there an Uber manual out there somewhere that I have missed? Is there a place to reference which shows all of Uber's policies/updates/memos etc?? Some index guide somewhere?? Is the 10 minute video all there is...then just "good luck and drive"?? Case in point...I saw the driver scree turn yellow today. I had no clue what that meant. Where do I have to go to find out the answer??? Uber??? No....this site (thank God). So again I say...shame on Uber. Training by a 10 minute video, then trial and error. Every time I think that my rant is over, I find a new source of nonsensical, baffling bull shit to digest.


This site IS your manual, I don't know what you/I would do w/o all these great people to help! Also.....quite entertaining


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

LuLu said:


> This site IS your manual, I don't know what you/I would do w/o all these great people to help! Also.....quite entertaining


Amen!!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Lee said:


> Amen!!


Yes Sir, thank you all! I have a friend that is trying to do this gig and I told him specifically to come to this site!!!!!! Mostly so he doesn't call me all the time......sorry Cabana Boy!


----------



## JKelly (Aug 19, 2014)

Lee said:


> ....either that or I am an idiot. There are so very many issues and questions that Uber should have or should be addressing. Is there an Uber manual out there somewhere that I have missed? Is there a place to reference which shows all of Uber's policies/updates/memos etc?? Some index guide somewhere?? Is the 10 minute video all there is...then just "good luck and drive"?? Case in point...I saw the driver scree turn yellow today. I had no clue what that meant. Where do I have to go to find out the answer??? Uber??? No....this site (thank God). So again I say...shame on Uber. Training by a 10 minute video, then trial and error. Every time I think that my rant is over, I find a new source of nonsensical, baffling bull shit to digest.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

IN CASE OF AN ACCIDENT

First, we hope you and all parties involved are okay. Call the police if any emergency response is needed. When you are settled and able, please follow the steps below if you are involved in an incident while using the Uber app:

1) Ensure all parties involved are okay and, if necessary, call 911 for any medical and/or police assistance.

2) Call the 24x7 Emergency Hotline at (844) 326-5774 to provide as much information as possible about the incident (i.e. time of trip, location, rider/driver injuries, vehicle/property damage, etc).
*Leave a voicemail, and we'll get back to you eventually. 
*
3) Fill out an Incident Report Form and e-mail a signed copy to [email protected].

4) The accidents team will quickly respond with additional instructions.
*Quickly: within 2 to 3 business days.*


----------



## JKelly (Aug 19, 2014)

I get it. They are completely non-responsive. Can you explain rider fee/ rider deduction? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> IN CASE OF AN ACCIDENT
> 
> First, we hope you and all parties involved are okay. Call the police if any emergency response is needed. When you are settled and able, please follow the steps below if you are involved in an incident while using the Uber app:
> 
> ...


...incident report form??? Sounds like something that Uber should insist that all drivers carry in their car. Sounds like something that should be part of a welcome package for new drivers. Sounds like maybe a proper orientation for new drivers is considered an unnecessary burden to the bottom line by Uber corporate. Sounds like another illustration of lip service to safety issues AND driver contentment. Sounds like it's not considered worthwhile to spend the expense and man hours training new drivers as they pass through the revolving door. Sounds like "let's focus instead on more misleading and inflated Craigslist adds". Quack, Quack, Quack....is that a duck?? Sounds like it.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> IN CASE OF AN ACCIDENT
> 
> First, we hope you and all parties involved are okay. Call the police if any emergency response is needed. When you are settled and able, please follow the steps below if you are involved in an incident while using the Uber app:
> 
> ...


Good one "Driving in Boston is my favorite Sport"! Touche! Right on.....


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> IN CASE OF AN ACCIDENT
> 
> First, we hope you and all parties involved are okay. Call the police if any emergency response is needed. When you are settled and able, please follow the steps below if you are involved in an incident while using the Uber app:
> 
> ...


While this all appears to be traditional Uber-speak, could you provide a link for this? When I go to the FAQ from my driver dashboard page, there is no mention of what to do in case of an accident. You might think the the FAQ would be the first place this would be referenced!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> While this all appears to be traditional Uber-speak, could you provide a link for this? When I go to the FAQ from my driver dashboard page, there is no mention of what to do in case of an accident. You might think the the FAQ would be the first place this would be referenced!


You are exactly correct Oc Driver X!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Could someone w/ a Scribd acct please post the straight-up document for accident reporting here on this thread?

Thx


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> IN CASE OF AN ACCIDENT
> 
> First, we hope you and all parties involved are okay. Call the police if any emergency response is needed. When you are settled and able, please follow the steps below if you are involved in an incident while using the Uber app:
> 
> ...


Please provide the link. Because I have read all the FAQ on a page titled "SUPPORT LOS ANGELES", and there are no procedures for an accident. Additionally, when I emailed to inquire about an emergency number, this is the response I received from Uber Support:



> *Scott at Uber* (Uber)
> 
> Aug 03 18:39
> 
> ...


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

Additionally, googling "uber driver information center" does not turn up anything remotely like what you posted. And in fact, googling "Call the 24x7 Emergency Hotline at (844) 326-5774" as you posted only shows *ONE* google result, that being, this forum post. ?????


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> IN CASE OF AN ACCIDENT
> 
> First, we hope you and all parties involved are okay. Call the police if any emergency response is needed. When you are settled and able, please follow the steps below if you are involved in an incident while using the Uber app:
> 
> ...


UberNinja can you please answer the questions about how to access Driver Information Center. Your post has left a few questions unanswered. Thanx!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

OriginalGeek said:


> Additionally, googling "uber driver information center" does not turn up anything remotely like what you posted. And in fact, googling "Call the 24x7 Emergency Hotline at (844) 326-5774" as you posted only shows *ONE* google result, that being, this forum post. ?????


Great work OriginalGeek!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> UberNinja can you please answer the questions about how to access Driver Information Center. Your post has left a few questions unanswered. Thanx!


Yes "UberNinja", what say you on this???


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I called 844-626-5774. It is Uber's Accident Helpline. Someone actually answered the phone!! So you give the accident detail. Then they tell you who to contact next! It is not a number to call for insurance claims.


----------



## UBERXTRA (Jun 29, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> IN CASE OF AN ACCIDENT
> 
> First, we hope you and all parties involved are okay. Call the police if any emergency response is needed. When you are settled and able, please follow the steps below if you are involved in an incident while using the Uber app:
> 
> ...


So&#8230; as a test, I call the Emergency Hotline&#8230; Hotline what a joke, it's an answering service. Uber will do anything and everything to avoid personal contact with their "partners".

Uber needs to bring in someone at the Executive level that knows about customers and customer service. It appears all they know is metrics and 1' and 0's.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

...where is "UberXNinja"? Me thinks an explanation is warranted.


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...where is "UberXNinja"? Me thinks an explanation is warranted.


Explanation for what? I don't get paid to answer Uber's emergency hotline (apparently nobody else does either). But here's the link to the Driver Info Center with the "In case of an accident info".

http://uberwest.weebly.com/sf-driver-support.html

The links on the left bar also provide a lot of basic information that all new drivers should have before going online for the first time. This is obviously for the West Coast, where I drive, but I'm sure it's the same policy for all regions.

I know Uber is really bad about getting information out to the drivers, and that's a big flaw. But as responsible adults we should also take the time to seek out important information on our own, especially the common sense stuff.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Explanation for what? I don't get paid to answer Uber's emergency hotline (apparently nobody else does either). But here's the link to the Driver Info Center with the "In case of an accident info".
> 
> I agree...Uber IS really bad about getting info out to the drivers, which is EXACTLY my point. As a "responsible adult" I AM trying to seek out important info on my own. INFORMATION that is so fundamental that any corporate good citizen with a modicum of responsibility and integrity should provide as part of the most of basic due diligence. This stuff should not have to be a treasure hunt. Uber touts us as "partners"...while, in reality, fostering an adversarial environment. I do thank you for the link, however. I shall go read it with great interest. Too bad Uber treats such info as akin to the DaVinci Code.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

I agree...Uber IS really bad about getting info out to the drivers, which is EXACTLY my point. As a "responsible adult" I AM trying to seek out important info on my own. INFORMATION that is so fundamental that any corporate good citizen with a modicum of responsibility and integrity should provide as part of the most of basic due diligence. This stuff should not have to be a treasure hunt. Uber touts us as "partners"...while, in reality, fostering an adversarial environment. I do thank you for the link, however. I shall go read it with great interest. Too bad Uber treats such info as akin to the DaVinci Code.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Explanation for what? I don't get paid to answer Uber's emergency hotline (apparently nobody else does either). But here's the link to the Driver Info Center with the "In case of an accident info".
> 
> http://uberwest.weebly.com/sf-driver-support.html
> 
> ...





Worcester Sauce said:


> I agree...Uber IS really bad about getting info out to the drivers, which is EXACTLY my point. As a "responsible adult" I AM trying to seek out important info on my own. INFORMATION that is so fundamental that any corporate good citizen with a modicum of responsibility and integrity should provide as part of the most of basic due diligence. This stuff should not have to be a treasure hunt. Uber touts us as "partners"...while, in reality, fostering an adversarial environment. I do thank you for the link, however. I shall go read it with great interest. Too bad Uber treats such info as akin to the DaVinci Code.


Aaah! I remember seeing this somewhere before! This is strictly a Uber_SF drivers support page...soon to be rolled out to other West Coast markets...and nationwide. But this was a while couple of months back...so I'm at a loss to where I read about it!
Do Uber_LA drivers have access to such a support page yet?
Edit: I remember now! This was after Uber_SF drivers had protested...and Uber_SF manager brought em coffee and doughnuts. That's what she told em...driver support page..24hr phone exchange etc!!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, that "support page" is definitely not national. Complete mystery here in Houston, even though they recently emailed us and said Uber insurance is primary at all times that we have the app running, whether we have a rider or not. So now our car and we personally are covered by Uber as primary insurance, which is a marked improvement.

However, we have no card, insurance number, or contact number or email in case of an accident. I imagine we will still have to notify our insurance first than work it out via email. That is a clusterphuck waiting to happen.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

TheDude said:


> Yes, that "support page" is definitely not national. Complete mystery here in Houston, even though they recently emailed us and said Uber insurance is primary at all times that we have the app running, whether we have a rider or not. So now our car and we personally are covered by Uber as primary insurance, which is a marked improvement.
> 
> However, we have no card, insurance number, or contact number or email in case of an accident. I imagine we will still have to notify our insurance first than work it out via email. That is a clusterphuck waiting to happen.


Do you care to take screenshots of the email and post em here, please! I'm sure other members would like to have a gander...just make sure no identifying info is in the pics.
Thanx!


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

This email was sent July 27th, right before the city council vote on Uber. Pictures of the email below:


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Pic 2


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

pic 3


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

pic 4


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

pic 5


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

It was a lengthy email so I had to break it up. Looks like a fairly dynamic shift in insurance coverage from everything I have ever read, but of course it will be a cluster to do this. I don't know if it's been tested yet. I just hope to never be in that position, but at least I have it in writing. Apparently it is one of the ordinance changes the city made. Uber just "complied" before they voted on it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I don't know what to make of it. It's a positive step, yet it is full of UberSpeak! 
You won't need to file a claim with your insurance, yet they are not saying that they are providing App On primary coverage.
Updated speedier claims process, but haven't provided any guidance till now. 
So I guess Uber will always be Uber!


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

I followed up on my prior support thread, where I asked for an emergency support number to keep on file in case of emergency, and was told there was none and to send an email, and asked about the (844) 326-5774 number. Here is what I received:



> *Scott at Uber* (Uber)
> 
> Aug 20 14:33
> 
> ...


So, wow. I ask for the number to keep on file, was told there was none, then upon discovering the number out here, was told that oh yeah, it does exist. So very unprofessional. I have some strong reservations about this company and about continuing to partner with them. I mean, they just flat out lie like that. I confronted Scott, we'll see what he has to say about it.

Also, to follow up on my post from last night, where I asked @UberXNinja to post a link, I found the "Driver's Information Center" he mentions on this site by googling the 844 number:

http://uberwest.weebly.com/sf-driver-support.html

BUT this clearly says it is for San Francisco Drivers. When I came on a few months back in Los Angeles, I was told http://partners.uber.com was the source of all support and information for driving with Uber. It (http://partners.uber.com) does not have any information about handling emergency situations. So, I'm not sure if this is a regional difference or the evolution of Uber support policies over time.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Only call that number in case of serious emergencies. Misuse could get you in serious trouble.*

It's a freaking number to an answering service! Not the number of the RED PHONE for averting nuclear war in the White House!


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

OOOO YOU GONNA GET IN SERIOUS TROUBLE!!!!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

OriginalGeek said:


> OOOO YOU GONNA GET IN SERIOUS TROUBLE!!!!


Yeah I called the number this morning. Very officious sounding guy answers. I tell him that I just wanted to verify if it was the number to call after an accident. He said it was. But wouldn't say much more. Just said they would take the accident info and then the driver would be given directions for the next steps.
All too freaking secret agentish just to report an accident or file a claim!


----------



## OriginalGeek (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the 411 @chi1cabby.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I don't know what to make of it. It's a positive step, yet it is full of UberSpeak!
> You won't need to file a claim with your insurance, yet they are not saying that they are providing App On primary coverage.
> Updated speedier claims process, but haven't provided any guidance till now.
> So I guess Uber will always be Uber!


It does look like a bit of double speak but the Houston ordinance was pretty clear. Uber insurance has to operate whether a rider is in the car, or not and be primary. Obviously to be state compliant, you still have to carry your own insurance, but Uber is primary.

But picture an accident where your car is not drivable; at 2:00AM. It has to be towed away, and that service has to be paid for via&#8230;insurance. So by not providing an insurance contact, Uber is creating a logistic nightmare for you and your own insurance. I am sure they will pay, but it probably won't be easy. Sounds more like reimbursement and I can picture my insurance carrier flipping their lid.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Aaah! I remember seeing this somewhere before! This is strictly a Uber_SF drivers support page...soon to be rolled out to other West Coast markets...and nationwide. But this was a while couple of months back...so I'm at a loss to where I read about it!
> Do Uber_LA drivers have access to such a support page yet?
> Edit: I remember now! This was after Uber_SF drivers had protested...and Uber_SF manager brought em coffee and doughnuts. That's what she told em...driver support page..24hr phone exchange etc!!





chi1cabby said:


> *Only call that number in case of serious emergencies. Misuse could get you in serious trouble.*
> 
> It's a freaking number to an answering service! Not the number of the RED PHONE for averting nuclear war in the White House!


"Duck and cover".


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you to UberXNinja, chi1cabby, and everyone else for contributing to this thread. To me it serves to illustrate two serious problems with Uber's corporate philosophy. This is in addition to the specific problem of clearly explaining the insurance issue and the procedures when using that insurance.

Problem #1: Uber's policy of no live contact from the outside with Uber employees.
I understand that there is a certain efficiency to handling as much of their communication as possible through email. However, I think it is insane to limit all communication to email. The warning that was given in regards to their 844 insurance number was the height of arrogance. They should at least have a live chat option. Its ironic that Uber is at least indirectly in a customer service business, but they avoid all contact with everyone. In fact, the one person who the customer does get to interact with is the driver! They won't talk to us and they treat us poorly, and yet we are really the only public face of the company.

This got me to wondering why Uber needs a fancy headquarters in SF.
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/article/Uber-shifts-into-Mid-Market-headquarters-5521166.php
Why would a company that does not want personal contact with their employees need to waste money on a Market Street headquarters. Their money would go much further renting space in an office park out in the suburbs. Perhaps its just another indication of company mismanagement.

Problem #2: Lack of consistent corporate communication
Uber is over-reliant and/or does a poor job of managing their various regions. When there is an issue that affects more than one region, it is rare that all the regions that are affected get the same (or any) message. Insurance is a national issue, and every driver in any region should get the same information on the issue. Or, if an issue is statewide, then all the drivers in all of the state regions should be getting the same information.

The insurance issue illustrates how how particular region, SF, got information that apparently no other region in CA, let alone the country, received. In CA, there have been issues with the CPUC and various airports. The updates given to the various CA regions has been inconsistent at best, and at times, non-existent!

Finally, I have to ask a specific question related to the insurance issue. Has no one from Uber management ever driven and been involved in an accident? Yes, if we were smart enough to get a copy of the insurance certificate we will have that to produce. But, what will some third party think of that certificate? Uber's name is nowhere on the certificate. There is absolutely no contact information on the certificate! Would it be too much to ask for them to produce a form that at least attempts to explain the Raiser/Uber relationship and then gives reasonable contact information for claims relating to the insurance they are providing us? Perhaps something akin to the information on a proof of insurance card that our personal car insurance policy provides us? Some of this is just common sense, which at times seems in short supply at Uber headquarters. They seem to be more interested in hitting a number for an IPO than in successfully managing the day to day operations of their business.


----------

